# [Q] GPU: Mali 450 octa core VS PowerVR SGX 544MP3 ?



## jack_light (May 7, 2013)

Mali 450 octa (the one rumored to be used on the note 3 ) VS PowerVR SGX 544MP3 (this is the one used on the Samsung galaxy s4 octa) ?
Which do you think is better?

Thanks


----------



## Jgjd691995 (Jun 1, 2013)

jack_light said:


> Mali 450 octa (the one rumored to be used on the note 3 ) VS PowerVR SGX 544MP3 (this is the one used on the Samsung galaxy s4 octa) ?
> Which do you think is better?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Tough one, from what i gather it seems that it is more sensible that samsung should use a tablet gpu in the note 3(eg.Mali-T604), the Mali-450 in an 8-core GPU while the PVR SGX 554Mp3 is a 3-core, the Mali-450 MP8 is a 2*Mali-400 MP4(not a very nice thing to do genii -_-)  http://www.arm.com/files/event/3_ARM_Mali-450_Introduction.pdf so thats 2 x mali-400 benchmarks. according to http://www.cnx-software.com/2013/01...e-gcxxx-vs-powervr-sgx-vs-nvidia-geforce-ulp/ , texture pixel rate for the Mali-400 is 1.6G Pix/s for 1 core @ 400 MHz and the SGX is 1 G Pix/s per core @ 200 MHz, that means its 1.6 * 8 for the mali-450 MP8 and for the SGX is 2 * 3 **not sure here, could be 2*3 or 4*3** . Which means that the mali 450 mp8 is in total capable of 12.8G pix/s and the SGX 544 mp3 is capable of 6G pix/s AT 400 MHZ ONLY!! keep in mind that the sgs2 came out at 267 Mhz is something like that happened it would change the game completely. so at the same speed the mali-450 wins but i think it will consume alot more power than the sgx 544 mp3 since its 8 cores vs 3 cores, and i dont think u need that power in a 1080p device, so i feel it will be clocked much lower than 400 at maybe 200 or 250, giving it the same performance as the SGX at 533.


----------



## raghavsood999 (Feb 19, 2014)

*About mali 450 octa core?*



Jgjd691995 said:


> Tough one, from what i gather it seems that it is more sensible that samsung should use a tablet gpu in the note 3(eg.Mali-T604), the Mali-450 in an 8-core GPU while the PVR SGX 554Mp3 is a 3-core, the Mali-450 MP8 is a 2*Mali-400 MP4(not a very nice thing to do genii -_-)  http://www.arm.com/files/event/3_ARM_Mali-450_Introduction.pdf so thats 2 x mali-400 benchmarks. according to http://www.cnx-software.com/2013/01...e-gcxxx-vs-powervr-sgx-vs-nvidia-geforce-ulp/ , texture pixel rate for the Mali-400 is 1.6G Pix/s for 1 core @ 400 MHz and the SGX is 1 G Pix/s per core @ 200 MHz, that means its 1.6 * 8 for the mali-450 MP8 and for the SGX is 2 * 3 **not sure here, could be 2*3 or 4*3** . Which means that the mali 450 mp8 is in total capable of 12.8G pix/s and the SGX 544 mp3 is capable of 6G pix/s AT 400 MHZ ONLY!! keep in mind that the sgs2 came out at 267 Mhz is something like that happened it would change the game completely. so at the same speed the mali-450 wins but i think it will consume alot more power than the sgx 544 mp3 since its 8 cores vs 3 cores, and i dont think u need that power in a 1080p device, so i feel it will be clocked much lower than 400 at maybe 200 or 250, giving it the same performance as the SGX at 533.

Click to collapse




Hey the mali 450 is not an octa 8 core GPU , it has 4 cores not 8!!!
it has 4 fragment processors and MAY BE SCALABLE TO 8. so there are not 8 because I checked wth arm in their forums :laugh::laugh::good:


----------



## yepee9 (Mar 7, 2014)

raghavsood999 said:


> Hey the mali 450 is not an octa 8 core GPU , it has 4 cores not 8!!!
> it has 4 fragment processors and MAY BE SCALABLE TO 8. so there are not 8 because I checked wth arm in their forums :laugh::laugh::good:

Click to collapse



actually there many different variants of mali 450 2,3,4,8 cores.


----------



## asratxda (Jun 7, 2014)

Also check this "http://www.notebookcheck.net/ARM-Mali-450-MP4.116281.0.html"


----------



## Bluismycat (Jun 27, 2014)

*Arm mali 450 mp*

Looking on the ARM site. It lists MALI-300, MALI-400 MP, MALI-450 MP. Nowhere does it list MP2 or MP6 or anything like this. The ARM site also has a diagram image of the MALI-450 MP. It has 8, I repeat 8! Fragment Processors.
Next!
Go to Wikipedia! Do a search for MALI-450 MP. You will get a page titled MALI (GPU). On that page, as it states in the page title, is a list of all of the MALI GPU's. The MALI-450 MP is listed as having 4-8 cores. The MP2, MP4 and MP6 variants have come onto the GPU as variants for the SoC they are running with. Listed is AMLogic with the 8726-M8 series (M801, M802, S801, S802) for the MP6 and 8726-M8B series (M805, S805) for the MP2. MediaTek with the MTK6592 Octa SoC has the Mali-450 MP4 @ 700 MHz. 
So!
The literature and ARM specs have the MALI-450 MP listed with Multi Core Scaling of 1-8 cores. Wiki has listed as 4-8 cores. Therefore, how can anyone say that it is a 4 core? It is an 8 CORE GPU. 

I am no expert and I DEFINITELY don't purport to know more than any of you guys. But I do my research! However, if you have evidence to prove that I am wrong, by all means, PLEASE!?!  Present it. If I am wrong I need to know!  Knowledge is gathered by going down the many paths presented, many of which appear correct to start with but can be false. This is the joy of learning. How else do we answer the myriad questions we have running through our minds.


----------



## seff666 (Apr 4, 2015)

how to overclock mali octa?


----------

